# Discord bot needed



## Cubing Forever (Apr 14, 2021)

As the title says, I need a discord bot that generates any number of scrambles for any WCA event. Sorta like discord^3 but without the timer part. If you can help me code it or code it yourself, please do help.

Thank you and happy cubing!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

I think such a bot already exists.

Check scrambly boi#5781.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion!! I already added scrambler#6144 to my server tho


----------



## Alexander (Apr 15, 2021)

I dont use discord im more like IRC.(wiki irc) but there is alot to find how to code a bot for discord. The fun of coding is start with some basic stuff and let it grow add more code to it till it works how you want it. found this with google alot of vids and website about building your bot.


----------

